# upgrade of my new loft!



## alejandro10352 (Jan 4, 2011)

here some pictures on the progress of my new loft. Thanks to my friends for all the help.


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

It looks like its 12 feet long and 8 feet wide? This is a similar size I want to build, only split down the middle length wise to make 2 sections. Please post finished pictures so I can get a good idea


----------



## alejandro10352 (Jan 4, 2011)

JRNY said:


> What are the dimensions?


its going to be 16 x 8 x 8


----------



## alejandro10352 (Jan 4, 2011)

Gurbir said:


> It looks like its 12 feet long and 8 feet wide? This is a similar size I want to build, only split down the middle length wise to make 2 sections. Please post finished pictures so I can get a good idea


i will keep you posted. let me know and i can send you pics of the blue prints.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow nice loft. Is it for racers?


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Alejandro looks good, You might want to lower your ceiling in the inside to make easier to catch the birds.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

WOW!! THAT A NICE BIG LOFT YOU BUILDING, i know you will be a happy camper when you finish , you birds will too, have fun building it , because i having fun building mines, =)


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*You actually have blue prints? I'd love to see a copy... It's a nice size & looking real good.*


alejandro10352 said:


> i will keep you posted. let me know and i can send you pics of the blue prints.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

I agree with most, great looking and good size. Also, lower the ceiling to catch birds, At the most 7 ft. Good luck....


----------



## alejandro10352 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks everybody for your comments and advises. i will be posting the last pictures on the weekend (hope to finish by then) and the blue prints for whoever needs to try it.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

your roof would be much stronger if you ran 1x4's lenghtwise on top of your 2x4s starting at the peak and every 2 feet going down to the bottom. The ridges in the tin is what gives it it's strength. If the ridges of the tin aren't resting on something, your sheets of tin will sag in between the 2x4s. just a few 1x4s would make your roof 10 times stronger. I don't know if you get snow in your area or not. JMO


----------



## alejandro10352 (Jan 4, 2011)

klondike goldie said:


> your roof would be much stronger if you ran 1x4's lenghtwise on top of your 2x4s starting at the peak and every 2 feet going down to the bottom. The ridges in the tin is what gives it it's strength. If the ridges of the tin aren't resting on something, your sheets of tin will sag in between the 2x4s. just a few 1x4s would make your roof 10 times stronger. I don't know if you get snow in your area or not. JMO


thanks for the info. we don't have snow, but we do have hurricanes now and then.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Upending the 2x4s will make it stronger too. Instead of laying them flat, any 2x4 layed flat will eventually sag. It looks like he's using clear panels,they will really sag when the hot Florida sun hits them.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Upending the 2x4s will make it stronger too. Instead of laying them flat, any 1x4 layed flat will eventually sag. It looks like he's using clear panels,they will really sag when the hot Florida sun hits them.


True, you need to stand the 2x4's up to make them stronger but you still need 1x4s running the opposite direction every 2 feet, nailed down with the tin nailed to that. (any board will sag over time laying down or standing up) I've never seen anyone stand up their 1x4s.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Sorry, I ment 2x4 not 1x4 and yes your right you need to still strip it with 1x4s.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*The weekends over, did you get er done Looking forward to the finished loft*


alejandro10352 said:


> Thanks everybody for your comments and advises. i will be posting the last pictures on the weekend (hope to finish by then) and the blue prints for whoever needs to try it.


----------



## alejandro10352 (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks everybody i will going to add the ones in between for the ceiling. we are trying to hurry up i have to move by Friday.  still so much to do.


----------

